# When is the video going to be ready



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Any idea Chris,or Jed?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a list of guys already from MN, OH, and NC that want to purchase the video.

Focus Chris... Focus....

It should be good and will only get better! :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm still shooting for July, I'd like to say sooner but I've been too darn busy.

I think it will be fun having a "release party" for it. That and it's another reason to get everyone together to go fishing. 8)


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I know i want one when they're ready. Hell, i'd like to go to the release party. :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> I think it will be fun having a "release party" for it. That and it's another reason to get everyone together to go fishing. 8)


Please let me know ahead of time so I can take the day off of work. And the day after for recovery!
:beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am all in for a party... :wink:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Give us a heads up on the exact date for that. Im ready, i havent done a Nodak party in a while.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

A premier party! Sooo.. will there be Red carpet and paparazzi????

Count me in!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> will there be Red carpet and paparazzi????


Dang! You're right, I forget that whenever you come into town.

I'll find a way to sneak you in the back.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

HMMMMMM.....NoDak crew party!!! Hell yeah!! Im in!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I heard there might be a party!!             

I'm in.

:beer:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

We may need a East Coast and West Coast premier...

Sounds like a good time... :beer:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Chris Hustad, I suggest you to add closed caption on show that I would enjoy to watch what will they say... :roll:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

I say you make a movie, on the release party of the video?? I would love to come and party with you guys.


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

How many hours is that in driving time from California? :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Only about 24 hours for you...actually. 

MapQuest Directions


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

SWEET!!! Can I kiss the goose too?!?!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm not into that kind of thing.....you'll have to ask deltaboy if he'll share his. :lol:


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Road trip Qwakk?? 

Jeff Given


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> I'm not into that kind of thing.....you'll have to ask deltaboy if he'll share his. :lol:


Demonstrations will be offered up right before the opening night showing!!
Just look for the Delta booth, Deltaboy will be there with his unusually extra large lump of coal in his pocket and his favorite dead goose from last fall. :lol:


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

GHM! Jeff I think that's a big ten-four good buddy. ROAD TRIP... A little lodge-istics and we'll make it happen... I want to stay at Chris' place cause he sounds so cool... :jammin:

You know any body up there that could put us up for a few days!? Hell! Where are we goin' anyway???  I see a little :beer: and a little :drunk: :bartime: uke: in the future...


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

qwakk said:


> GHM! Jeff I think that's a big ten-four good buddy. ROAD TRIP... A little lodge-istics and we'll make it happen... I want to stay at Chris' place cause he sounds so cool... :jammin:
> 
> You know any body up there that could put us up for a few days!? Hell! Where are we goin' anyway???  I see a little :beer: and a little :drunk: :bartime: uke: in the future...


Uhh ohh... 

is your shop open on Sundays? I think I'm heading to Yuba Sunday.

Jeff Given


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

qwakk said:


> . I want to stay at Chris' place cause he sounds so cool.....


WOW :box: Someone needs to straighten you out! I apply for every giveaway and I havent scored yet, he is cool, but not "SO COOL" :wink:


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

man.... I just want to fit in... I'm so sorry if I might have offended any one around here. I'm just stuck here in California and I wanna grow up and be so cool and have everybody like me.. I'll just shut up and practice my callin and pet my decoys. At least they love me..Your'e gonna' make me cry.. I just wanna comune with nature and make lovely music on my goose call and then... Kill the little bastards!!! :rollin:


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

GHM  What's that supposed to mean?  This isn't Utah and a dry county. you're at Sac right? Chico State was the best four..OK five..OK, OK six or seven years of my life... Then I went and had to get responsibilities.. big mistake..

Travery, he shut down the sqweeker and his crying a while back, that cool enough for me...


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

ahh QWAAK, no worries...it was a  because you said let's do it (road trip) and my eyes lit up  no worries :beer:

Jeff Given


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

hell I'd like to fly and then rent a car, but my arms would get tired. Hehehe.. But seriously we need some dates so I can take off work and start travel plans.. Just need to know when the party part is. The girlfriend/wife laughed at me, said then she was taking the next mortgage payment and goin to Hawaii. I told her not to come back if she did... Then she called me a duck dork!! No respect! I swear.. I'm a goose dork if anything!! I'd rather be called a tweaker.... My cousin and I are always planning and tweaking all our equipment.... :lol:


----------

